# NS Evo-R review update w/ Deltas



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

what size board you ridin and how far out is your toe platform on your binding?


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

The 2010 is the same as the 2009 then. It really works well with everything. My one major question for you is, how does it work out for you on a steep-ish face with choppy snow? That's the one area where my Goliath seems to outperform my EVO-R, which technically it should anyhow considering the Goliath is considered all mountain.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

phile00 said:


> The 2010 is the same as the 2009 then. It really works well with everything. My one major question for you is, how does it work out for you on a steep-ish face with choppy snow? That's the one area where my Goliath seems to outperform my EVO-R, which technically it should anyhow considering the Goliath is considered all mountain.


I will say that is probably the only spot it struggles a bit. If it is really tracked out choppy snow you will definetly feel it but it just requires a little extra effort to get through those conditions.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> I will say that is probably the only spot it struggles a bit. If it is really tracked out choppy snow you will definetly feel it but it just requires a little extra effort to get through those conditions.


Yeah I think a couple people misinterpreted in my EVO-R thread. In chop, on a snowboard, sometimes it's useful to use a technique similar to how you would kind of bomb powder- dynamic board turns that are more angled toward the fall line. But my problem was in trying to bomb the choppy steeps, not really taking highly rotated turns that were angled more toward the fall line, which requires you to dig in really hard.

Anyhow, the EVO-R is a very impressive snowboard. Given it's designation as more of a park board, it really performs well everywhere. For me even more so because I chose a length that's a couple of cm longer than I normally would for a "park" board.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

what was the deal with your forces on it? im bout to get a evo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

tekniq33 said:


> *I had the 2010 Union Forces and while they were comfortable and a good all mountain flex the combo of the toe strap and the fact the baseplate screws would not stay tight was a deal breaker so I sold those and picked up the Delta's.*


----------

